# Silvia + Rocky mashup



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

Probably been discussed already but has anyone ever seen this beast before?!

Looks like a Silvia v1/v2 fused with a Rocky. Spotted on eBay last week...

(hope it has a cool name if it is indeed a production model..!)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Its a Rancilio Lucy - and is a production model


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Not a very cool name - something like a Rancilio Zeus would have been better.

The next model is the Rancilio Brian


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Is there any reason why the holes on the drip tray don't extend to the brew side?


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

I was wondering that too but looks like they have put it the wrong way round maybe?


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah it's not quite the looker either! Certainly compared to the very elegant Gaggia Paros.


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

Has Doctor Frankenstein started making coffee machines? Using donor parts from the recently deceased....

Frighteningly ugly.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Officially it's called Miss Lucy. There is one on Ebay. The drip tray is simply fitted the wrong way round on this one. Good luck to all those bidding on it. Item number 321566107962.


----------

